# Foal born in Severe cold



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

My mare is due to foal any day. this is my first foal, and I'm worried about the cold. It will be 21 Sat. night and we are due for a low of 10-12 next Tues. with possible snow. Is this a severe danger to the new foal? We have a shelter with lots of hay in pasture. She's had foals before and didn't have trouble. She's new to me since July. We have blanket for foal. :???:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The most important things are to have a shelter where they can be dry and out of the wind and all the hay the mare can eat. Wet+cold+wind is always the most chilling for any horse. If you have that, once the foal is nursing, they should be fine.


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

LuvHorscents said:


> My mare is due to foal any day. this is my first foal, and I'm worried about the cold. It will be 21 Sat. night and we are due for a low of 10-12 next Tues. with possible snow. Is this a severe danger to the new foal? We have a shelter with lots of hay in pasture. She's had foals before and didn't have trouble. She's new to me since July. We have blanket for foal. :???:


Thank you! That's helpful!


----------



## mred (Jan 7, 2015)

I have had several. They always come on the rainy nights, bad weather. Or it seems that way. The best you can do is to feed right and provide the best shelter that you can. They should be fine. Check on when you can.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Do you have a way to confine her to the shelter? Or is it just a 3 sided loafing shed in the middle of the pasture?? Is someone going to be out there doing foal watch? When I've had brutal nights and been expecting a foal, I have them inside the barn and foaling stall, out of the wind. It's not a super fancy barn and not well insulated or heated, but it keeps wind and wet off. I bed deep with straw on top of shavings (I wouldn't do the shavings out in the 3 sided shelter) and I check on the mare constantly. Once the baby is on the ground I towel the baby off as much as I can and get a blanket on it. It's worked well for me so far.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That is the sort of weather when you really should find a way to confine them in a barn or shelter. Some mares can act a bit strangely when foaling and instead of opting to go into the shelter will foal in the furthest part of the field.
It will also make life a lot easier for you if anything goes wrong - heaven forbid it should but nothing is ever guaranteed to be risk free
A foals ears are at risk of frostbite and that would not be a good start to life for one, better to be sheltered and on warm bed until they're on their feet, dried off and feeding when its that cold.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree, towel dry! Not only will this help the foal dry but will also stimulate circulation and warm it up.

Ears and stuff are a priority once the foal is mostly dry as those will get frostbite.

I don't think it's that cold really and think most foals will be fine. I don't know why people breed horses for this time of year... well I do, but it's a little crazy!

Try to keep her in the shelter.

Once the foal is dry and blanketed it should be fine. Check the ears. Having a heat lamp lined up may not be a bad idea, but I would make every effort to NOT use it. I don't think at that temperature it will be necessary.

Newborns tend to stay "damp" for a little so may be a good time to try the old trick of stuffing hay between the blanket and foal.

Give your mare some pampering too!

A four sided shelter would be better as a "just in case".


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks for replies. It is a 3 sided shelter but she seems to like going in there. My husband and I will be checking often. She's in an area close to our house so we can keep check on her. Barn is much further away and other horses are in that pasture. I like the idea of hay between blanket and foal. My vet will be called as soon as we see something happening too. I have everything ready!


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

On a tip from a manager at Rod's I made a couple of foal blankets out of very large men's sweatshirts and elastic from the fabric store.

I was looking for a foal blanket and he kindly suggested getting the next size up because they grow out of them so fast. To just use sweatshirts at first.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would get some fence panels and close her in the shelter, if it is big enough for her to lay down and move around in.

I would also tie or attach blankets onto the panels to both act as a barrier to keep the foal from tangling in it and to act as a windbreak.

Make sure of lots of hay and unfrozen water.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tarps work really well as a windbreak on a barrier too-even if you have some portable panels that you can put up to keep her in the shelter, and yes, water is critical, as is hay.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Make sure you have good lighting especially if you're getting a vet involved.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LuvHorscents said:


> Thanks for replies. It is a 3 sided shelter but she seems to like going in there. My husband and I will be checking often. She's in an area close to our house so we can keep check on her. Barn is much further away and other horses are in that pasture. I like the idea of hay between blanket and foal. My vet will be called as soon as we see something happening too. I have everything ready!


Yeah I've never actually done it but seems like the perfect application (make sure mom doesn't eat it lol)

Make sure she's not stressed by being "alone".

Ditto what Allison said.

I must say, my new moms (ewes) get warm water with molasses in it , they deserve it. (and the molasses gives them a boost as well, it's not JUST spoiling lol).

The rest of the animals get "unfrozen" LOL.


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

My mare, Eclipse, seemed to sense that weather was too cold to give birth earlier this month. She waited until yesterday when it was warmer. I have been so stressed I didn't even want to talk about birth; so afraid for some tragedy. But now I'm so happy she presented us with a Marsh Tacky colt. When I went out very early AM Thurs. March 12, I saw some light object by her and when it moved, I realized, she had given birth to this beautiful colt! I will probably start a thread for Francisco de Luna, who is the first Marsh Tacky colt in Mississippi. He is beautiful and we are so excited to have him! If you aren't familiar with Marsh Tacky's, they are an endangered species and almost all of the 350 or so are in SC. When I figure out how to add photos to post, I will add some.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Congrats!!

Usually they do just fine on their own  Smart mare.


----------



## ecasey (Oct 18, 2013)

I predict everything will go really well and you'll have a beautiful baby colt you'll name Francisco.  ha ha. Congrats!!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats on your new colt.

I just noticed that you're in N. MS. If you don't mind saying, what area are you in. I'm in Byhalia.


----------



## LuvHorscents (Jan 13, 2014)

dlady said:


> Congrats on your new colt.
> 
> I just noticed that you're in N. MS. If you don't mind saying, what area are you in. I'm in Byhalia.


I'm in Byhalia too! We should talk!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see the baby!


----------



## dlady (Apr 13, 2013)

LuvHorscents said:


> I'm in Byhalia too! We should talk!


Would love having another horse friend to talk to. And ride with.


----------

